# Oct New Moon report



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I fished POC during last month's new moon. The bite was finicky at best with north winds to 20+, intermittent cloud cover & a falling tide that started around midnight. I watched dozens of fish either ignore my fly completely or spook as soon as it hit the water. That's not counting the times that I cast the line across their back. Over two days I managed to catch a half dozen reds like this 21 incher. They were all in gin clear water no more than a foot deep. Caught a few on a gold spoon fly and the rest on an olive/brown turneffe crab. I tossed one of them on the fire & boy was he tasty!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

good job.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice!! Always nice to have opportunities in front of you! Hope to get out on the water myself next weekend in RP.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done!


----------

